# 6 ưu điểm nổi trội của nệm lò xo dunlopillo



## Tu Anh (12/4/19)

Ban đầu khi đến với thị trường Việt Nam, nệm lò xo chưa được người dân tiếp đón nồng hậu bởi hầu hết người Việt đều quen với việc sử dụng chiếu hoặc nệm cao su hơn. Nhưng ngày nay nệm lò xo đã dần được sử dụng rộng rãi hơn từ quy mô gia đình, khách sạn hay các khu dự án nhà ở, resort cao cấp. Với những ưu điểm đặc trưng, sản phẩm Dunlopillo không những mang đến cho người dùng giấc ngủ tiện nghi, thoải mái trong không gian phòng ngủ mà cũng vô cùng phù hợp với khí hậu nóng ẩm ở Việt Nam. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu 6 Ưu Điểm Nổi Trội Của Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo khiến cho nhiều khách hàng ưu chuộng.






_6 Ưu Điểm Nổi Trội Của Nệm Lò Xo Dunlopillo_​
*1. Khả năng đàn hồi và tính bền bỉ:*
Nệm lò xo được phân thành 2 loại: nệm lò xo liên kết (các ống lò xo được xếp và móc nối song song với nhau) và nệm lò xo túi độc lập (mỗi con lò xo được đặt trong từng túi vải riêng biệt). Hệ thống lò xo được sản xuất bằng thép chống gỉ với thiết kế dạng xoắn độc đáo giúp đảm bảo lò xo có độ dẻo dai, luôn bền bỉ và chịu được áp lực tốt trong suốt thời gian sử dụng. Không chỉ dừng lại ở đó, việc phát triển cấu tạo lò xo túi độc lập đã giúp cho nệm có độ bền cao hơn. Từng chiếc lò xo được lồng tỉ mỉ trong túi bảo vệ giúp hạn chế tối đa sự xô lệch, han gỉ, oxi hóa và sự xâm nhập của côn trùng vào bên trong. Hệ thống lò xo chịu lực giúp tấm nệm có độ đàn hồi vượt trội hơn hẳn các dòng nệm khác nhưng vẫn êm ái, đặc biệt không bị rung lắc khi người nằm xoay trở mình. Mật độ con lò xo được bố trí hợp lí giúp duy trì độ phẳng cũng như độ đàn hồi cho nệm, tránh tình trạng trũng võng ở giữa  sau nhiều năm sử dụng.

*2. Hỗ trợ bảo vệ cột sống lưng hoàn hảo:*
Sau những giờ vận động mệt mỏi, được ngả mình trên một chiếc nệm có độ đàn hồi cao, giúp cơ thể bạn sẽ luôn được nâng đỡ, vùng cột sống luôn ở trạng thái tự nhiên giúp toàn bộ cơ thể gồm đầu, vai, hông, lưng, chân được thư giãn tuyệt đối. Ngoài ra, mật độ lò xo phân bố đồng đều khắp tấm nệm với độ cứng hợp lý sẽ góp phần cải thiện tuần hoàn máu, không gây nhức mỏi lưng khi thức dậy đặc biệt tránh hiện tượng cong vẹo cột sống khi nằm sai tư thế trong khoảng thời gian dài. Nệm lò xo thích hợp sử dụng cho mọi lứa tuổi, đặc biệt là người cao tuổi, người mắc bệnh đau lưng hay trẻ em đang ở độ tuổi phát triển khung xương.

*3. Mang đến cảm giác êm ái, thông thoáng, dễ chịu cho người dùng:*
Hầu hết những chiếc nệm lò xo đều được lót kèm theo một lớp đệm bằng xơ dừa, mút, bông ép  tạo độ phẳng, êm ái mềm mại cho người nằm. Bên cạnh đó, nhiều sản phẩm nệm lò xo cao cấp còn kết hợp công nghệ lò xo với chất liệu cao su thiên nhiên, giúp người dùng vừa được trải nghiệm độ đàn hồi tốt vừa được trải nghiệm cảm giác êm ái, dễ chịu trong giấc ngủ. Bạn sẽ có giấc ngủ thật ngon và sảng khoái sau một ngày làm việc mệt nhọc để chuẩn bị năng lượng cho ngày mới.
- Cấu trúc lò xo bên trong giúp những tấm nệm có độ thoáng khí cao, tạo điều kiện cho không khí lưu thông tối đa, mồ hôi và hơi ẩm thoát nhanh. Bên cạnh đó lớp áo nệm được may bằng chất liệu vải cao cấp có khả năng hút ẩm tốt, kháng khuẩn, bảo vệ tốt cho sức khỏe người sử dụng.

*4. Thiết kế sang trọng, bắt mắt:*
- Nệm Dunlopillo được thiết kế dựa trên dây chuyền hiện đại của Anh quốc nên mang đậm nét phương Tây. Chất liệu vải mềm mịn kết hợp với hoa văn bắt mắt tô điểm thêm cho không gian phòng ngủ thêm phần sang trọng, tinh tế.
- Nệm lò xo không những là người bạn đồng hành của giấc ngủ mà còn góp phần tạo nên không gian ấm cúng, hài hòa cho căn phòng ngủ.

*5. Phù hợp với điều kiện khí hậu nóng ẩm ở Việt Nam:*
- Nệm lò xo được được thiết kế với hệ thống cấu trúc con lò xo bên trong có độ thông khí cao, mồ hôi và hơi ẩm cũng dễ dàng được thông thoáng nhanh hơn. Áo nệm được làm bằng chất liệu vải ngoại nhập thích hợp vơi khí hậu từng mùa, thoáng mát vào mùa hè, ấm áp vào mùa đông.

*6. Giá Thành Của Sản Phẩm:*
- Hiện tại nệm lò xo Dunlopillo với đa dạng mẫu mã từ bình dân cho đến cao cấp nên có rất nhiều lựa chọn cho khách hàng, các bạn có thể tham khảo mẫu mã và bảng giá của các dòng nệm lò xo Dunlopillo

Hy vọng qua bài viết này sẽ giúp ích được cho bạn đọc được nhiều thông ti hữu ích về nệm Dunlopillo.
Hotline tư vấn trả góp: *0909060325*





Thegioinem.com​


----------

